# How Ridiculous Is This???



## The Monkey Man (Jan 1, 2006)

Look at the size of her cans???

Is that hot?.....  Well I mean, sure, its kinda hot...

But isn't that totally ridiculous and unnecessary??
Couldn't they be like half that size, and still look great?

Or am I wrong? -


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2006)

Novelty jugs, aren't 24" arms ridiculous?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 1, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Look at the size of her cans???
> 
> Is that hot?.....  Well I mean, sure, its kinda hot...
> 
> ...


u are wrong.

although I don't particularly care for her face, looks like she smokes


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

They look real to me


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2006)

She has the face of a housekeeper.......who wouldn't want someone like that doing there chores.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 1, 2006)

she looks like she could be a member of the Justice League.  Like she could open her boobs and pull out a rocket launcher, or little propellers from her nipples to fly towards an asteroid colliding with Earth.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Look at the size of her cans???
> 
> Is that hot?.....  Well I mean, sure, its kinda hot...
> 
> ...




*LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE IS QUESTIONING THEIR SEXUALITY.*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2006)

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]

I think you have your monkeys mixed. In that picture (  ) above me is Dale.


----------



## MyK (Jan 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I think you have your monkeys mixed. In that picture (  ) above me is Dale.



he's still gay!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> *LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE IS QUESTIONING THEIR SEXUALITY*


 
Strong worrds coming from an EMO...

Why don't you stop listening to the big boy talk,
Go put on your Weezer album,
Cry a little bit,
Dittle your winkie,

And sulk at what an asshole conformist I am.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> [


 
I think you have your monkeys mixed. In that picture (  ) above me is Dale.[/QUOTE]




same difference.


----------



## carlito cool (Jan 1, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> welp i got what i'm looking for  and  guess who's back


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 1, 2006)

You should see my penis to body size...


----------



## carlito cool (Jan 1, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> You should see my penis to body size...





heh  they don't call me John holmes jr  for nothing my friend


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 1, 2006)

carlito cool said:
			
		

> heh they don't call me John holmes jr for nothing my friend


 
I thought they called you playtex 

You know, because you're so comfortable the ladies can't even feel it...


----------



## MyK (Jan 1, 2006)

carlito cool said:
			
		

> heh  they don't call me John holmes jr  for nothing my friend




because you like to fuck animals!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2006)

she looks like a stripper who's partied a little too much. she needs the face done next. her lower body is very cute. boobs, yea monkey, they are ridiculous.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2006)

She may have been a stripper, but I think she is just trying to hold onto your youthful appeal, via boobage.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Look at the size of her cans???
> 
> Is that hot?.....  Well I mean, sure, its kinda hot...
> 
> ...


I'm just waiting for the "after" pitcure


----------



## hp192003 (Jan 2, 2006)

How old do you reckon she is? I cant tell if she's a young looking 45 year old or a  rough, chain smoking 30 year old.

But her body is nice!


----------



## Vieope (Jan 2, 2006)

_I thik she has a very nice body.  _


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


----------



## silencer (Jan 2, 2006)

I'd agree that she has the face of a cleaner......I'd still hit it


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 2, 2006)

Why do people keep posting the same "Gay" Pic?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Why do people keep posting the same "Gay" Pic?


 
BigDildo wants to make fun of me...

But, Mino Lee wants to make fun of Kefe -


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 2, 2006)

*Lisbeth  Arias*

Aspiring figure athlete Lisbeth Arias in a black top and short jean shorts. Lisbeth plans to compete next April.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 2, 2006)

Dude, her wookie bush is sticking out of her shorts


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 2, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Why do people keep posting the same "Gay" Pic?


thank you!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> BigDildo wants to make fun of me...
> 
> But, Mino Lee wants to make fun of Kefe -




Nope Mino wants to make fun of you and Kefe, at the same time.   


Besides, you know you love me.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 3, 2006)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I'm jus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*If no one else cares to fuck her, I will*


----------



## dmacewen (Feb 11, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Look at the size of her cans???
> 
> Is that hot?.....  Well I mean, sure, its kinda hot...
> 
> ...



YES, YOU'RE WRONG!  BY SAYING "STILL," YOU'RE ADMITTING THEY ALREADY LOOK GREAT.  HUGE BREASTS ARE ALWAYS BEST.  THEY'RE ONLY TOO BIG IF I SAY THEY'RE TOO BIG!


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Thats funny half the people who posted in that thread have been banned.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

I can't believe someone dug up this old post.  I mean, thanks, but still....


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't like the picture. Her titties are too big. If they were half that size they would be perfect.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

Mudge said:


> Novelty jugs, aren't 24" arms ridiculous?



Do girls see 24 inch arms the way we see oversized jugs?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Do girls see 24 inch arms the way we see oversized jugs?



you mean staring at them with an open mouth and drool?  Or is that just me?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm not a fan oversized attributes. I like a girl that is in proportion. Lawl, I guess that is odd coming from an obsessed weight lifter.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 11, 2007)

dmacewen said:


> YES, YOU'RE WRONG!  BY SAYING "STILL," YOU'RE ADMITTING THEY ALREADY LOOK GREAT.  HUGE BREASTS ARE ALWAYS BEST.  THEY'RE ONLY TOO BIG IF I SAY THEY'RE TOO BIG!


What kind of first post is that... 

And the girl's fugly.


----------



## americanwit (Feb 12, 2007)

Are they necessary? No.  Are they hot? Yes.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 12, 2007)

I think her face just looks harsh because she has dieted dwon and has no meat on there, let her fill out just a little and she probably looks much better...


----------



## maniclion (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2007)

americanwit said:


> Are they necessary? No.  Are they hot? Yes.



I concur.

I would never ever get bored with those tits.  I love em!  With those tits, I would never wish they were bigger.  They are above average, which I like.

Her face does suck, but compared with the women around here, shes even dating material.


----------



## 1angryscot (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> she looks like a stripper who's partied a little too much. she needs the face done next. her lower body is very cute. boobs, yea monkey, they are ridiculous.



You're so full of shit.  If this woman wanted to fuck you, you'd prematurely ejaculate from excitement.  She's unbelievably hot and any right-thinking person's dream girl.


----------



## 1angryscot (Jul 29, 2013)

AKIRA said:


> I concur.
> 
> I would never ever get bored with those tits.  I love em!  With those tits, I would never wish they were bigger.  They are above average, which I like.
> 
> Her face does suck, but compared with the women around here, shes even dating material.


Her face is not model quality, and I like that.  A moderately pretty face plus incredible fake breasts equals dream girl.  IMHO.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

1angryscot said:


> You're so full of shit.  If this woman wanted to fuck you, you'd prematurely ejaculate from excitement.  She's unbelievably hot and any right-thinking person's dream girl.




i'm a female genius.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

why is she holding her bottoms like that? maybe she has a surprise under her kilt.


----------



## 1angryscot (Jul 23, 2014)

She could have cans twice the size and still look hot.  It's a matter of personal taste: there's nothing "ridiculous" about it.





The Monkey Man said:


> Look at the size of her cans???
> 
> Is that hot?.....  Well I mean, sure, its kinda hot...
> 
> ...


----------



## SheriV (Jul 23, 2014)

ahahahahahahahahahaha

strong thread bump


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)

^^^ searching boobies on IMF^^^

Been there done that


----------

